# American Kenpo Senior Council



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 28, 2004)

Anything new with the Council as of late? Is the Council accepted by other main AK groups as being the "spokesman" for AK?

Respects


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 5, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Anything new with the Council as of late? Is the Council accepted by other main AK groups as being the "spokesman" for AK?


 Nope, nothing new at this time.  No, I doubt any AK group accept them as their spokesman, rather a great concept with great individuals but no movwement yet.

 :asian:


----------

